# Whats the difference?? carrot stick vs. handy stick vs. generic



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The price. Yes, that's the *only* difference.


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I was like really I can get the exact same thing a quarter of the price! Oh I love rods!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Smart girl! You're much smarter than some of the adults who think they MUST pay those crazy prices for the magickal sticks. :wink:


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey what can I say, I'm a tight wad!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The difference is who makes them, how they're made, how they are marketed or sold and price. One may be more flexible and not break as easy. Some might not have a string that comes off. Other than that they are really the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah the handy stick works good but it's the exact same as rods other than it being "brand name". It does the same job either way.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you seen that now Clinton Anderson is marketing round pens? I saw it for the first time last weekend on his show. I don't buy any of his stuff. I either make my own or buy a generic version of it for a WAY less. Not sure what they are asking for the round pen, but I bet my 60 ft pen was a 1/3 of his


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Bhahaha your kidding right! Wow I wonder what's so special?! Other than nothing. I'm sure each panel is probably $1000. I got mine from tractor supply and probably paid little over $1000


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

I looked up the round pen and according to their FB page the starting at 5000 for non members and 4000 for nwc but it didnt say how big it was just said the panels were 6ft tall.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow great deal on your pen. I started out with a 40 ft and then added to it the next year. I love Clinton's methods and think they have worked wonders, but geez....rip off much?


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy Cow!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> I love Clinton's methods and think they have worked wonders, but geez....rip off much?


He's got a lot of ground to cover if he's going to try and catch up to the Parelli Money Machine. :wink:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> He's got a lot of ground to cover if he's going to try and catch up to the Parelli Money Machine. :wink:


Very true! I just can't believe people actually buy all that stuff!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Agreed I love love both of there methods but it seems kinda ridiculous I get my rope halter 14 ft lead and my training stick for half of what they ask for even a simple rope halter. Really come on people!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

We made our own long lead and Aussie Tie. Our Tie cost about $2.50 to make. I found a gal on Ebay that sells the rope halters for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never used one of the sticks from Rod's but I have used a Carrot Stick and Dennis Reis's version of the Carrot Stick. What I find that I like about the carrot stick is the weight. None of the others that I've had an opportunity to use have been quite as heavy nor as balanced. I like the Carrot Stick really well, especially as opposed to using a normal lunge whip, I find I reach for the carrot stick first almost every time.

I got fed up with all the glitches I ran into on the CA website so I didn't see anything but the Aussie Stock Whip and I've not used one of those.


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I haven't touched the lunge whip since I got mine. Like I said I didn't really see a difference between the one I used and rods.  and I get my rope halter from TS around $15


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Clinton is also selling a patience pole. A pole with a swivel at the top where you tie the horse to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

A friend bought me a PP carrot stick and bought myself a generic ebay knockoff(I'm a tightwad too) I like them both equally well, the PP stick is a little heavier and doesn't taper at the string end. The only complaint I would have about the generic is that the string that came with it was really light and made from a courser material and it pulled my horse's hair when I would stroke him with it, so I had to order another string from my favorite rope supplier, CB Knots.

I have seen a CA handy stick, and instead of having a leather loop at the end for the string to go through, it has a moulded plastic loop. Stacy Westfall endorses a stick made by Weaver Leather that is very much like the generic stick I have, but it comes with a higher quality string, and it is very reasonably priced in most tack catalogs.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

usandpets said:


> Clinton is also selling a patience pole. A pole with a swivel at the top where you tie the horse to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd hate to see what the cost of shipping that would be! :rofl:


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

students recently ordered off the parelli site and got 'carrot sticks' with solid plastic loops instead of leather. hmmm


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

the carrot stick has magical properties that make your horse instantly obedient as soon as you buy one.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Theissyhunterjumper said:


> Yes I was like really I can get the exact same thing a quarter of the price! Oh I love rods!


What a thing to say. :shock:


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Prinella said:


> students recently ordered off the parelli site and got 'carrot sticks' with solid plastic loops instead of leather. hmmm


Maybe it's majikal plastic.:lol:


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have both a carrot stick and a lunge whip. I like both but I will say that when you are desensitizing with the carrot stick my arm gets pretty tired, it's a lot heavier then just the regular lunge whip.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep only difference is the price. Not sure why people want to pay extra for somthing like that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

> Yep only difference is the price. Not sure why people want to pay extra for somthing like that.


Oh, come on! The prestige of having a little Parelli logo on the loop is SO worth it!

I think it's like what I've heard bikers say about Harleys.... if you have to ask, you wouldn't understand!:wink:


----------

